# Milkstone...how to get rid of it



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am a new dairy goat owner. I notice a white film now on my equipment. Do I have to buy a certain product to get it off or is there something else less expensive? 

Also the screen in the strip cup is turning red from all the rust in our water at the barn. Until we get a water sophner what can I do? 

Thanks, 

Judy
Indiana


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tractor Supply carries cleaners for equipment...I use a nylon scotch brite pad and Dawn dishsoap to scrub the insides of my mason jars as well as my SS pails...I do this every day so I won't have a problem with milk stone.

Also, as far as the rust color in the screen..I too have iron rich water and found that if I use bleach, it makes it worse. Scrub your screen with a tootbrush and dish soap and rinse well til it's no longer red, dry it very well and run a bit of vegetable oil through it, blot on a paper towel and allow it to penetrate, rinse with warm water....the oil will help protect the metal and if you feed the cats or dogs the milk thats in the strip cup, I'd not worry about contaminating your own milk supply, you can repeat this every so often to keep the screen from turning color.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Soaking in water and bi carb soda is great for removing.that white film


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know about your equipment, but when my mason jars that hold milk get the white film on them I soak them in hot water with a good amount of vinegar in the water. It does a great job.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I prefer the acid wash from Hoeggers.... I mix mine in a spray bottle, spray on after washing with detergent, then let sit for a minute or 2. Rinse well, spray with my chlorine rinse & I'm done.

Before using this, I'd wash well, then pour in a splash of vinegar & scrub. Works, but I prefer the acid wash.


----------

